# Lincoln Xmas Market



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello
Has anyone been to the Lincoln Xmas market and how good is it?

The C&CC are advertising 3 day stay with ehu for £35 per head :wink: That includes a trip to the market.

The feed back on the www is the market is not very good, Lincoln is lovely, so what are your thoughts

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A few years ago the Lincoln xmas market was brilliant, had lots of stalls and variety.

Last year I believe a lot of stall holders left early.

Dave p

Try this
http://christmasmarket.lincoln.gov.uk/


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We were there in 2007 and it was quite good. It is a fair uphill walk from the bus stops in the town, but you go past the shops so you can take your time. The market stalls were laid out in the castle square and consisted of mainly German type stuff, i.e. wine, cake, beer, wooden toys, Bratwurst sausages etc. It takes about 1 hour to 90 minutes to wander round, but can take longer if you inspect everything! There are also acts on a stage. The walk back down the hill is made more difficult by the crowds who all are heading in the same place, i.e the bus stops and home! I don't know what transport the C&CC lay on but public transport is all but overwhelmed by the amount of people so expect a delay of some time if you are caught up in it.

Overall it can be a good week-end away in the van, if the weather is ok for walking around.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Loddy.
Love Lincoln,but built up an image of the market in my mind way over the top. We got there early on the first night,everyone still setting up,went for a meal,then came back to the market. It was not what i had dreamt it up to be,in fact it was very poor,we have never been again,however,people we know keep going back year after year,and love it,so,keep your expectations low,and you may just enjoy it.Hope you do enjoy it.
Jented.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

South Lincs DA , C&CC do a rally here every year, could be the one you mention.

Fantastic arrangements, bus in and out all day and night, met with hot drinks and mince pies when you come off the bus.

Breakfast served in the garden centre for those who want it.

We have done it twice and love it, you can go in and out as often as you like.

Not going this year as it clashes with our trip to German xmas markets.

You need to speak to Karen Smith and book early it soon gets filled.

It comes under special meets

http://www.southlincsda.co.uk/holmeets.htm

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> A few years ago the Lincoln xmas market was brilliant, had lots of stalls and variety.
> 
> Last year I believe a lot of stall holders left early.
> 
> ...


Hi I don't think it was Lincoln......can you remember the topic on here that I started ? I think it was somewhere in the North.

I haven't been to the Lincoln one for a few years as Sue and I went and it was just so packed that you couldn't look at anything. We left and went to the normal shops instead.

At the prices they are offering it sounds like a good bargain. From what I have been told the best time to go is Thu or Fri evening and there is more of an atmosphere in the dark.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have booked to go with the South Lincs DA along with Bob and Jane. Looking forward to it.

Sonja


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Loddy

We did this meet with them last year. They were very organised and even dressed up on the bus when they escorted you. You wont be able to do it cheaper with the transport thrown in to which takes you right to the top. Some people were paying £10 round trip for that. We went several times.

It was the first time I done a christmas market, and although there are a lot of the stalls similar, it was well organised. 

I loved Thursday night the best, with the opening cermony outside the catherdral and some carols. 

The main town is good for christmas shopping too and we managed to buy a few presents there.

The garden centre where you stay you can hear some traffic noise but they did have some hardstanding for motorhomes, tell Karen smith that you are a motorhome when booking. Very welcoming and friendly group.

Pat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I stand corrected Briarose.

It was Bradford.


Dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, sounds good

Loddy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We went last year with Pat4Neil.

Pat and Mandy (above) say it as it is, ie, an excellent meet.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just spoke with the Bookings Officers, plenty of spaces left at the moment. 80 available slots, 35 booked so far (36 now 8) )


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Booked , thanks everyone

Loddy


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

In view of the worsening weather situation, we are having serious doubts about going to this (we booked in September). Wondering if it may even be cancelled? What do others that have booked think?


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

We booked with the DA some time ago and we WILL be going unless they ring and cancel, or we cannot get out of the end of the drive.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Not much snow in Lincoln city centre or the surrounding roads. 
There is a bit more where we are about 20 miles north of Lincoln but the main roads are all clear. 
It will make the market more charming. 
James


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We went last year for the first time. The setting in the Castle and Cathedral grounds was superb. The organisation was good. The atmosphere was good. The crowds were awful. We arrived about 4pm on the Thursday by 7pm it was packed and although it was a one way walking system around the main market we felt like sheep. Not much chance to see the stalls close up. Range of product available was very limited, jewelry, pork pies, mulled wine, pork pies, clothes, posr pies, cheese, pork pies, cheese and did I mention pork pies?
Would I go again? Probably not. It is a long way from Somerset.
If you do go, enjoy the atmosphee and surroundings and of course the local PORK PIES!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

loddy said:


> Booked , thanks everyone
> 
> Loddy


See you there Loddy, we will be going Thursday afternoon.  along with Sonja ( Redsonja ) should be fun. 8O  Bob.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry decided not to go, due to the possibility of severe weather

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

deleted


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

loddy said:


> deleted


Is that the market deleted or your post 

Thats a shame, maybe another time then.  Bob.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We had 1 daughter at Lincoln Uni 7 years ago and have another there now.

It get soooo busy the pedestrians have a one way sytem...I kid you not !!!

We wont go again...toooo busy 

Dave & Jan :? :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rocles said:


> Wondering if it may even be cancelled?


I can tell you from a very highly-placed source, that the Lincoln Christmas Market will certainly not be cancelled, regardless of whatever weather there is.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Whats the weather/road conditions like this morning Dougie ?

Loddy


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the best way to get from Newark to Lincoln using public transport this Sunday? any advice please

Thanks


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The train is 30 min and £4.50 return but they are limited on Sunday.
James


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

loddy said:


> Whats the weather/road conditions like this morning Dougie ?
> 
> Loddy


Not much snow overnight and things are thawing slightly. 
Have a look at the castle square webcam HERE

James


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have just been on Trent Valley DA site, the meet is cancelled due to adverse weather forecast, frozen water pipes and stewards struggling to get their vans out. We have booked on the MCC rally at Camper UK park! 
Rick


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have just been on Trent Valley DA site, the meet is cancelled due to adverse weather forecast, frozen water pipes and stewards struggling to get their vans out. We have booked on the MCC rally at Camper UK park! 
Rick


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are going to the Lincoln market do look out for the Vulcan to the Sky Club stand. 
Stand number 208, near the reindeer and the Childrens Wonderland.
Lots of different goodies for sale and members of the air crew will be there each day to chat to the punters.
You will be assured of a very warm welcome despite the cold weather.

Landyman.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Tricky2 said:


> Hi everyone, I have just been on Trent Valley DA site, the meet is cancelled due to adverse weather forecast, frozen water pipes and stewards struggling to get their vans out. We have booked on the MCC rally at Camper UK park!
> Rick


Hi Rick, thats not the C & C Club meet at "WHISBY GARDEN CENTRE" thats cancelled is it. 

And you have booked with the MCC.

Or is it the MCC meet thats cancelled.  Bob.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Bob its also the South Lincs DA cancelled on their website too, sent you a message earlier.

Pat


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Pat, never mind just have to find somewhere else.  

Thanks for that.  Bob.


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry if I confused you, South Lincs have cancelled, Trent Valley DA are at the same venue as the MCC, the Camper UK Park at Swinethorpe, no news of these as yet.
Rick


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

PAT4NEIL said:


> Bob its also the South Lincs DA cancelled on their website too, sent you a message earlier.
> 
> Pat


Here's the link


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

If you still want to go the Wisby Garden Centre which was the venue for the C & CC Meet it is still open.

They have hardstanding and its only £5 a night. You will have to make your own way into Lincoln though.

They have plenty of space since the cancellation from the C & CC.

Sonja


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just had a call the meet of the lincs DA has been cancelled. Thats the one at the Garden centre for the Xmas markets

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Just had a call the meet of the lincs DA has been cancelled. Thats the one at the Garden centre for the Xmas markets


Sorry Alan - only got your earlier post re. the road conditions, although James (JP) has already answered. It's above-freezing and snowing heavily with temperatures dropping quickly, and the main "A" roads are icing badly, with no sign of gritters. The "B" and unclassified roads are pants. So - not good.

I wouldn't be coming to Lincolnshire from afar for the next week.

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> I wouldn't be coming to Lincolnshire from afar for the next week.
> 
> Dougie.


I'm headed the other way, and trying to get out of Lincolnshire to head afar for the weekend. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> If you still want to go the Wisby Garden Centre which was the venue for the C & CC Meet it is still open.
> 
> They have hardstanding and its only £5 a night. You will have to make your own way into Lincoln though.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonja, got your email about still going, we will still meet you at Newark as planned, should be a good weekend.  If we go together we will get parked next to each other  , Sue will be at Newark. :lol: Bob.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Rocles said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if it may even be cancelled?
> ...


Hmmm.... from a higher highly-placed source :wink:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Confirmed on the BBC this morning, it's cancelled for this year and will not be re-scheduled for any other dates this year.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

That has made everyones decision for them. There is always the Manchester Christmas markets. lol

Sooty


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rocles said:


> Hmmm.... from a higher highly-placed source :wink:




















First time in 28 years.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Just heard off my daughter at Lincoln Uni that the Christmas market has been cancelled !!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DJBullman said:


> Just heard off my daughter at Lincoln Uni that the Christmas market has been cancelled !!!!


lol - accurate, but 3 days behind the times. 

Dougie.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Better late than never eh :lol:


----------

